
Jet.com Overhauls Business Model, Kills $50 Membership Fee to Broaden Appeal - patd
http://recode.net/2015/10/07/jet-com-overhauls-business-model-kills-50-membership-fee-to-broaden-appeal/
======
daryn
Honestly, it's just so easy to shop at Amazon with Prime, I'm not sure
anything will convince me to use Jet instead.

~~~
bruceb
Maybe to keep Amazon from becoming too powerful?

------
fahim305
Jet is losing in the game they thought they would win at. They were screaming
discounts and pay less for everything, and now saying that they don't want to
be perceived as a discount site. This is mostly due to pressure from
brands/manufacturers, so Jet underestimated and miscalculated its strategy
from the beginning. There goes the tech media's darling 'Amazon killer'

